# Any good breeders in or near NJ



## sarauscher1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi,

I have been in this group for some time now (I had to make a new login, because I couldn't remember my old information). I don't come here too often, but probably should.

We have two GSDs currently, both female, 10 years and 7 years. I am looking to get a new puppy this year, hopefully in late May or early summer. I am so excited and can't wait!!

Can anyone recommend a good breeder in this area. I am will to drive to neighboring states for my puppy.

THanks,
Sheryl


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you like German showlines, Molly Graf has some litters coming...

http://workinggermanshepherd.com/litters.htm


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

I live in Jersey also.....I have two Huerta Hoff dogs now.....Robin is located outside Chicago and we fly the puppies in. Her dogs are amazing and she is great to work with!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What are you looking for? What type if pup? Show, hiking Buddy, Noseworks, IPO, couch potato? Any look you like best? Sable, black and red, Black and Tan?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What part of NJ?


----------



## sarauscher1 (Jan 1, 2015)

*puppy*

Hi all!

Thanks for your responses so far. We are looking for a great family dog. Temperament is what is most important to us. Color, I am not too particular on, but I don't care for the Sables. We currently have a black and red and a black German Shepherd. We do not prefer the long hair variety.

We are in South Jersey, but would be willing to travel a couple of hours to get our puppy!

We are not looking to show the dog, just want a healthy well tempered family member.

Thanks for any more suggestions you can offer!
Sheryl


----------

